# wlan router dhcp usw.



## trashtalk (26. September 2003)

Hi!

meine laienhaften Netzwerk-Kenntnisse veranlassen mich im letzten Schritt, Hilfe in eurem Forum zu suche 

Folgendes: Verbunden mit DSL-Beantragung habe ich einen wlan-fähigen Router von 1&1 gekauft. Draytek - Vigor 2600. An diesem Router hängt ein Win98SE-Desktop-PC RJ 45, (also ethernet) sowie ein  WinXP-Pro-Desktop-PC ein Stockwerk tiefer mit wlan-pci-karte von Netgear. Der DHCP-Server des Routers ist aktiviert. Beide Rechner können den ständigen Internetzugang des Routers nutzen (auch wenn die wlan-signal strength nur 50-60 % beträgt, was anscheinend am Stockwerk liegt...) Das Problem ist nun folgendes: Die beiden Rechner können sich untereinander nicht sehen, (suche nach IP-Adresse bzw. computername ist ergebnislos). Es ist insofern wichtig, da es nur einen Drucker gibt (am Ethernet-Rechner), der aber von dem wlan-Rechner mit genutzt werden soll. Weiterhin ist auch Dateitransfer wünschenswert. Woran kann das also liegen?

- kann win98 mit winxp nicht?
- muss ich feste IP-Adressen zuweisen? wenn ich das tue, können beide rechner nicht mehr auf das Internet zugreifen (und sie sehen sich auch nicht). DHCP ist dabei dann deaktiviert.
- gilt DHCP eigentlich auch für das Funknetz?
- Was bewirkt eine netzwerkbrücke unter winXP?

Ich bin dankbar für jeden erdenklichen Tipp, da ich nun schon einige Wochen mit diesem Problem herumhänge.


vielen Dank für eure Hilfestellung
grüße, simon


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (27. September 2003)

Hi

Kurze Gegenfrage um das Ganze etwas zu präzisieren: Können sich die Rechner untereinander anpingen?

Ist der Drucker unter Win98 freigegeben? Hast du es schon mal mit \\[ip-addr] od. \\[rechnername] versucht?

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## zinion (27. September 2003)

Richte unter XP das Netzwerk mit dem Assistenten ein (Kleines Heim oder FIrmennetzwerk einrichten). Dann kommt eine Aufforderung eine Netzwerkinstallationsdiskette zu erstellen wenn du fertig bist. Das tust du. Diese Diskette führst du in dem Win98 Rechner aus


----------



## trashtalk (28. September 2003)

danke schonmal für die Anworten. Werde morgen testen, ob die pings funktionieren. Der Drucker ist übrigens freigegeben.

Meine Hauptfrage war, ob mein Wunschdenken mit der Überbrückung von wireless und ethernet überhaupt machbar ist, da ich dachte, es wären zwei voneinander getrennte netzwerke. Aber die Antwort scheint also ja zu sein, richtig?

wie gesagt, teste alles morgen und poste entsprechendes hier.

danke und gn8 ;-) 
simon


----------



## Eyewitness (29. September 2003)

Nein, WLAN ist Ethernet. Wenn Du Zugriffsprobleme hast, dann liegt das ausschließlich an bekannten Kommunikationsproblemen zwischen WinXP und Win98. Entsprechende Lösungen gibt es in verschiedenen Topics hier im Forum. 

Du müßtest unter anderem auch mit fester IP noch ins Internet durch den Router kommen. Mußt mal schauen, welche IP's Du dann genau eingerichtet hast. Kann sein, daß Du da etwas falsch gemacht hast. (Standardgateway...)


----------



## trashtalk (30. September 2003)

so, mit Verspätung nun ein paar weitere Angaben. Der Drucker ist wie gesagt freigegeben, aber mit wlan-client nicht erreichbar. Die Rechner finden sich nicht bei der Suche nach IP-Adresse sowie computername. Sie können sich allerdings anpingen. wlan findet rj45 & router mit ca. 3ms, rj45 findet router mit 1ms und wlan-client mit 3, alles logisch. aber wie gesagt, in der Netzwerkumgebung finden sich die rechner nur selbst! Die Netzwerkinstallationsdiskette ist übrigens installiert...

Beispiel: Router IP: 192.168.1.1

wlan:
IP: 192.168.1.10 (DHCP-vergeben)
mask: 255.255.255.0
Standardgateway: 192.168.1.1 (<--- wieso eigentlich? ich habe kein Gateway angegeben)

rj45 (ich nenns einfach mal so, da ethernet ja nicht eindeutig ist...)
IP: 192.168.1.15 (ebenfalls durch DHCP)
mask: 255.255.255.0
Standardgateway: 192.168.1.1 (<--- ebenfalls keines eingerichtet!)

Ich hoffe ich habe soweit alle Informationen angegeben. Stellt sich die Frage, wie ich die Internetverbindung mit fixen IP-Adressen herstellen kann? was genau macht dabei dieses Gateway und welches muss ich angeben? Router IP? Was ist dabei mit Proxy-Einstellungen?

erneut vielen Dank!
grüße
simon


----------



## trashtalk (1. Oktober 2003)

OK, Nachtrag in eigener Sache: ich habe den Fehler gefunden, es liegt an der client Firewall (ZoneAlarm). sie verhindert das Zugreifen der Rechner aufeinander. werde nun versuchen, sie wieder zu aktivieren, aber das Zugreifen zu erlauben. jemand nen Tipp, wie ich vorgehe?

gut, bleiben noch zwei Fragen:
1. Benötigt man Client-seitig überhaupt noch eine Firewall, da der Router ja schon eine hat?
2. das problem mit den fixen IP-Adressen (s.o.)


----------

